# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Szkarlatyna chorobą wieku dziecięcego?

## Iwona

Witam. Dziecko znajomej choruje na szkarlatynę. Stąd moje pytania:
Czy osoba dorosła może zachorować na szkarlatynę, bo wyczytałam że jest to choroba wieku dziecięcego? 
Czy i w jakim wieku szczepi się dziecko na taką chorobę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, szkarlatyną można zarazić się również w wieku dorosłym.

----------


## Basia

Ja mam 28 lat i przechodzę nawrot nieleczonej szkarlatyny  :Frown:

----------

